# FOXPRO Caller



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has ever used a foxpro caller while snow goose hunting? Also what type of caller was it and did you hook up extra external speakers? Any tips or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Buy a squawk box or make your own caller. To do it right you need multiple speakers in the spread. More speakers equals more dead geese for the same you bought a fox pro you could have bought a 4 speaker bomber of a hunting unit!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree, you're paying a lot for a foxpro for what you're getting for snow goose hunting. You could buy a couple squawk box's or goose getters for the same price.


----------



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

I also want a caller to use predator hunting thats why I looked into a foxpro


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Different Animal. Good snow goose callers usually have a toolbox or box to house the main electronics, and 2-4 speakers externally attached to, as others have said, spread the sound out. Right now were running 3 units with a total of 12 100 watt radioshack powerhorns. It's a different specialty for the type of call.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

The foxpro snow/crow is by far the clearest sounding ecall I have ever heard. Easy, lightweight, compact, remote control. We have spent enough on homemade callers throughout the years to buy 3 foxpro units.


----------

